# Grandparents Rights



## Ginger (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience with getting legal visitation rights to see their grandchildren?


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 26, 2019)

Ginger said:


> Has anyone had any experience with getting legal visitation rights to see their grandchildren?


Not yet, though, paternal grandmother has been trying in Rhode Island has not won. Due to daughter's uncle messing with her never was reported. Yikes! A common problem back in the day. Like why isn't this stuff brought to the up frontore often. Shame.....I want to see my grandson, his father keeps us apart. It seems so strange what transpired last summer. He calls me so strange I never ever get calls. Long story short, he is asking me to go out of state with him and my grandson....
To live so his mother can't visit. He said she wants to take him away from him. He doesn't want the state involved in his life. I haven't seen him in 4 months. Just took off after complicated intense weird contradictions galore. It overwhelms me to think of all that Unnecessary hardships. School approaching all state letters excetra school , just to build up arguments....gone????


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2019)

I have no idea what you're on about, your post is very confusing.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 28, 2019)

It's confusing, my grandson's father ran away again. My grandson's paternal grandmother took him to court by to get to see him. I think the judge left it open to give father of my grandson a chance to make some kind of effort to amend relationship.
She lost by her past mistakes.
Sad, she called the state on her son 3 x....judge told him he could move anywhere he wanted to. 
I want to see him too, when I ask my daughter if she saw him she said he lives in Mississippi....I do not believe it.
The law states if a grandmother is a victim of her grandson's lost parent she has rights to see her grandson above the rest of family.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2019)

Grandparents' rights, or lack of them, vary widely by state.  Here, with certain exceptions, courts have ruled that parents have the sole right to say who visits their children.

Autumn, I don't know what you mean by your last statement about a grandmother who is a victim of a child's lost parent having special rights.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 29, 2019)

Confusing babble, in this thread.

As I see it, unless a grandparent has solid proof that some abuse is going on, and grandkids need to be rescued from that abusive situation, then the grandparents see their grandchildren at the pleasure of the parents. 

If parents are not abusive, are good parents, and don't want the grandparents, their parents, coming around, then there are probably damn good reasons for that choice.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Confusing babble, in this thread.
> 
> As I see it, unless a grandparent has solid proof that some abuse is going on, and grandkids need to be rescued from that abusive situation, then the grandparents see their grandchildren at the pleasure of the parents.
> 
> If parents are not abusive, are good parents, and don't want the grandparents, their parents, coming around, then there are probably damn good reasons for that choice.



That's what our courts here have said.

And there have been cases where grandparents have sued for rights to visit grandchildren after parental rights have been terminated and the children are in adoptive homes or in foster care.  The courts have said no to grandparent visitation in those cases as well.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 29, 2019)

It would appear that our fearless moderator has put a stop to Autumn's hebephrenic episode. Good move!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 31, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> It would appear that our fearless moderator has put a stop to Autumn's hebephrenic episode. Good move!


I learned a new word today!  Thanks @treeguy64


----------

